# Summe berechnen



## Ctina_89 (1. Dez 2010)

Hallo Zusammen ich möchte eine quadrat summe berechen für a^2


```
static long qSumme(int n)
{
 int sum=0;
int a=0;

for (int a = 0; a <= n; a++)
 sum += a * a;
 return sum;
}
```

ich bin mir hier bei nicht sicher bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Final_Striker (1. Dez 2010)

Was verstehst du unter einer Quadratsumme von a^2?


----------



## XHelp (1. Dez 2010)

Meinst du damit Quadratsumme wie "Summe aller Quadrate von 0..n" oder Quadratsumme wie "Summe der quadrierten Abweichungen" aus dem Statistikbereich?

Wenn du Zeile 4 löschst, dann sollte dein Programm zumindestmal kompilieren. Du kannst eine Variable nur 1 mal Deklarieren.
Ob es das macht, was es sollt, kommt auf die Definition von Quadratsumme an.


----------



## Ctina_89 (1. Dez 2010)

also ich meine summe aller quadrate 0 bis n d.h.  ich weiß nicht wie ich das summen zeichen hier einbringen soll also n über dem summenzeichen i=0 unter dem zummen zeichen und davor dann a^2


----------



## Ctina_89 (1. Dez 2010)

Also ich meine von 0 bis n


----------



## Final_Striker (1. Dez 2010)

Mach doch einfach mal eine Beispielrechnung ;-)


----------



## Ctina_89 (1. Dez 2010)

Ich habe ein bild ein gefügt.

Nur n=1 muss es i=0 sein und statt m halt n und statt (n+1)^3 soll es a^2 sein


----------



## Ctina_89 (1. Dez 2010)

Ich habe noch mal ausprobiert ich komme da nicht hinter. 

```
static long qSumme(int n)
{
 int sum=0;

 
for (int a = 0; a <= n; a++)
 sum += a * a;
 return sum;
}
```

wieso würde das so nicht funktionieren?


----------



## z-mon (1. Dez 2010)

Also du willst die Quadratsumme von n über m haben?

Also in deinem Beispiel übergibst du qSumme beispielsweise 3?

1*1+2*2+3*3 oder wie?

Dann sollte doch die Funktion das richtige Ergebnis liefern?!


----------



## Final_Striker (1. Dez 2010)

ok, laut deinen Angaben läuft deine Summe von i= 0 bis n. Was ist dann a?

Summe von i=0 bis n von a^2 wäre

a^2 + a^2 + a^2 + .... (also n mal)


----------



## Ctina_89 (1. Dez 2010)

sorry bin durcheinander gekommen die läuft nur i=0 bis n genau das a gehört nicht dahin.


----------



## Ctina_89 (1. Dez 2010)

nur hat für i^2


----------



## Final_Striker (1. Dez 2010)

Dann müsste deine letzte Lösung eigentlich funktionieren. Wie kommst du darauf, dass sie nicht stimmt?


----------



## z-mon (1. Dez 2010)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Dann müsste deine letzte Lösung eigentlich funktionieren. Wie kommst du darauf, dass sie nicht stimmt?



Mein Reden. Entweder Ctina_89 drückt sich unverständlich aus oder er hat das Problem selbst gelöst ohne es zu wissen


----------



## Ctina_89 (1. Dez 2010)

```
static long qSumme(int n)
{
 int sum=0;
 
 for (int i = 0; i <= n; i++)
 sum += i * i;
 return sum;
}
```

So müsste das richtig sein sagst du?

wenn ich für eine zahl n halt die quadrat summe von i=0 bis n berechnen möchte?


----------



## z-mon (1. Dez 2010)

Ctina_89 hat gesagt.:


> So müsste das richtig sein sagst du?
> 
> wenn ich für eine zahl n halt die quadrat summe von i=0 bis n berechnen möchte?



Ja, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe schon. Wenn du der Funktion den Wert 5 übergibst solltest du 55 rausbekommen.


----------



## Ctina_89 (1. Dez 2010)

Ich füge mal ein bild ein wie bei B) soll es sein. das ist die Formel


----------



## z-mon (1. Dez 2010)

Ctina_89 hat gesagt.:


> Ich füge mal ein bild ein wie bei B) soll es sein. das ist die Formel



Ja. Passt.


----------



## Ctina_89 (1. Dez 2010)

also habe ich es doch richtig gemacht?


----------



## z-mon (1. Dez 2010)

Ctina_89 hat gesagt.:


> also habe ich es doch richtig gemacht?



Immer noch, ja! :applaus: :lol:


----------



## Ctina_89 (1. Dez 2010)

oki vielen lieben dank


----------



## U2nt (1. Dez 2010)

Probiers doch einfach mal aus, nehm wie oben schon gesagt die Zahl 5 rechne es einma mit Taschenrechner/Blatt aus, und einmal mit der Funktion 

Ich glaube auch das es so eig. richtig ist...

EDIT: Sorry nich gesehen das es schon ne 2te Seite gibt :shock:


----------



## Final_Striker (1. Dez 2010)

Das mit dem Bild hättest du auch früher raus rücken können. ;-)


----------

